# Sunday's Show and Tell...10/2/16



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Just a plate for me this week





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Got this Colson and spare parts from Ebay. This bike really surprised me--a very high end paint job with hand painted pins. What was even more surprising was that as I was looking through the Polizzi Colson book on Color Page "F" there is a picture of this exact bike so it had to have been restored at least 15 or so years ago and still looks remarkable. This means my green Clipper will be for sale at the Powder Springs show. I'll get better pics up later this week. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2016)

I ordered and received the new Shur Spin product from Joe. 
Super cool


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this Colson and spare parts from Ebay. This bike really surprised me--a very high end paint job with hand painted pins. What was even more surprising was that as I was looking through the Polizzi Colson book on Color Page "F" there is a picture of this exact bike so it had to have been restored at least 15 or so years ago and still looks remarkable. This means my green Clipper will be for sale at the Powder Springs show. I'll get better pics up later this week. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 365883 View attachment 365884



Wow Shawn, beautiful bike, stunning color combo!


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I ordered and received the new Shur Spin product from Joe.
> Super cool
> View attachment 365885



Hey, me too! Raining yesterday, didn't wanna get her skirt wet. So we'll cruise Main Street today and maybe I'll get some "Good Luck" LOL


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Shawn nice bike!...but, wait...you found these parts on ebay?




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

This weeks stuff. 3 more hoists for the shed. Really like these as I only have a 10X12 shed to store 8 (as of now) bikes, as well as the lawn mower. Easy up and down, and well made. Also scored the Huffy combination padlock and installed it on the Dial Your Ride. Works, looks cool too!


----------



## XBPete (Oct 2, 2016)

Found and purchased a JC Higgins and finally have all my parts delivered for my Colson


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> View attachment 365896 This weeks stuff. 3 more hoists for the shed. Really like these as I only have a 10X12 shed to store 8 (as of now) bikes, as well as the lawn mower. Easy up and down, and well made. Also scored the Huffy combination padlock and installed it on the Dial Your Ride. Works, looks cool too!View attachment 365894




Nice accessory padlock for that Dial A Ride


----------



## vincev (Oct 2, 2016)

1949 Road Master.......


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 2, 2016)

Got two schwinners this week. However... both are for sale to raise money for round two of chroming that I need to get done. Panther II and a phantom parts bike.


----------



## mike j (Oct 2, 2016)

Just picked up another Colson cushioner at Trexlertown, these are becoming just too common. Was able to grab a rack & guard to boot, think I have a tank lying around here somewhere.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 2, 2016)

Found this vintage piece.  No bicycles yet.


----------



## JKT (Oct 2, 2016)

Picked up this Peter Wright Anvil Its a 290 pounder at a steal of a deal and took the 9 hour round trip to get it.. it is about  32 3/4" long 5 " wide face and 13 1/4"  tall .. the first 3 photos were in the antique store...


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this Colson and spare parts from Ebay. This bike really surprised me--a very high end paint job with hand painted pins. What was even more surprising was that as I was looking through the Polizzi Colson book on Color Page "F" there is a picture of this exact bike so it had to have been restored at least 15 or so years ago and still looks remarkable. This means my green Clipper will be for sale at the Powder Springs show. I'll get better pics up later this week. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 365883 View attachment 365884


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 2, 2016)

that might be to much  on a sunday  at 7:30am trying to look at bike,s   LO LO thank you I did not like that thing


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 2, 2016)

I know you guy,s have seen this.  this week but hear it is. my bike for show &  tell


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 2, 2016)

heres a new old stock lock i got from my friend gary , he gave it to me to put on the black monark . thanks jd for putting this sunday show and tell on the cabe and for helping me out when i first sighed up on the cabe .   from bicycle larry


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Was a very good week. Here's some of it.

found a second CCM tire wire tensioning tool:


 

Some nickel plated Garland oil caps


 
Another oil cap:


 
A nickel plated pump clamp


 
Many NOS CCM nickel plated screws, nuts, etc.


 
A wicked Stevens, NY chain whip:


 


 
An Eldi fender hole punch and a strike punch/rivet tool.


 


 
A Henry Boker hand vise


 
Fourth Edition Sutherland's


 
HTK Chain Breaker


 


 
Pump hose connection parts. Oils cap for scale.


 
Here are some of the NOS ( give or take a couple pieces) CCM Coaster Brake parts.


 
Used nickel plated CCM cog


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> heres a new old stock lock i got from my friend gary , he gave it to me to put on the black monark . thanks jd for putting this sunday show and tell on the cabe and for helping me out when i first sighed up on the cabe .   from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 365950
> 
> View attachment 365957



Larry, if I, as well as most here, can help, by all means contact me or us.
As for this Sunday post, Brooks (PhattCatBicycles) started it years ago. 
When he stepped away, he asked me to take over. 
And doing this every Sunday, keeps me connected.
Besides, I'm a show off[emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnderella (Oct 2, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Larry, if I, as well as most here, can help, by all means contact me or us.
> As for this Sunday post, Brooks (PhattCatBicycles) started it years ago.
> When he stepped away, he asked me to take over.
> And doing this every Sunday, keeps me connected.
> ...




Did Brooks pass away?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> Did Brooks pass away?



I know he was battling cancer or other illness, and have tried reaching out to him via pm's way back when but, got no response.

He was a great contributer here and miss seeing his antique finds. Many were not bike related but, he was proud of his finds.

Hence the reason this post is all about, "all" our weekly classic finds, bike related or not.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 2, 2016)

I also look forward to looking through this thread every week, even if I don't have anything to post! Thanks JD! Got a heads up from a fellow caber about this trio of bikes on line, made a stab at them and got em. 77 Hurricane 5 in great original condition, a late 60's Sears Spyder, and an 89 Schwinn Impact chrome moly mountain bike that looks like it's never been used. The Hurricane is kind of ugly, but liking how different it is. Joe


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Purchased this today. A Klaxon horn.  I went with curtain number 1.


----------



## izee2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Picked up a 42' Columbia Sports Tourist frame at Trexlertown. Then on my way home and less than a mile from my house i stopped at a yard sale. Found these two Schwinns. Boys date shows 9/11 61 girls is 9/14 61. Both have kick back hubs boys yellow girls red. Got them Home put air in the tires and rode them around. Family told me they were originally purchased together. As an added bonus the Ropes that had them hanging from the rafters are still attached. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Shawn nice bike!...but, wait...you found these parts on ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were on the Colson but not correct for this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 2, 2016)

vincev said:


> 1949 Road Master....... View attachment 365901 View attachment 365904



That is a nice graphic


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> These were on the Colson but not correct for this bike. V/r Shawn



Love those newspaper bag holders. 
Actually I like all three.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Oct 2, 2016)

actually those aren't newspaper bag holders.. they are knuckle guards !!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 2, 2016)

Picked up a Sturmey Archer Four Speed dynohub from 1956 and the uncommon (2 year production) silverface Sturmey shifter from 1948-49.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/sturmey-archer-fg-four-speed-dynohub.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 2, 2016)

I keep buying these stupid boxes....14 so far this year!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2016)

Skippy the Hiawatha


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 2, 2016)

Yay! Skippy!!! Damn that turned out great!!


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 2, 2016)

68 SS 396 project


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2016)

I did a little horse trading, and ended up with a  1940 ladies model, Huffman built, Airflyte Champion.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 2, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 366172 I did a little horse trading, and ended up with a  1940 ladies model, Huffman built, Airflyte Champion.
> 
> View attachment 366171




Beautiful Bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 2, 2016)

Shoot....I almost forgot this one.  lol


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Oct 2, 2016)

I picked up this '36 or '37 Gambles Eagle.  Just finished cleaning it up.  Going to take it for a ride now.


----------



## vincev (Oct 2, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I picked up this '36 or '37 Gambles Eagle.  Just finished cleaning it up.  Going to take it for a ride now.  View attachment 366217 View attachment 366218 View attachment 366219 View attachment 366221



I like !


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2016)

JKT said:


> actually those aren't newspaper bag holders.. they are knuckle guards !!



Ahhhh...I see said the blind man.
My bad

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Seen on these types of bikes usually... V/r Shawn


----------



## larock65 (Oct 3, 2016)

Did some trading locally and came up with this nice roadster!


----------



## kccomet (Oct 3, 2016)

a little out of my wheelhouse, but i will buy anything that catches  my eye....huffy rail


----------

